# Check your ammo before loading



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

A few weeks ago I bought three boxes of Win 9mm PDX1 124 +Ps. Luckily I saw my slide did not go to battery after I loaded it and not the hard way. I found 5 of these from the 3 boxes, the two on the right is the correct ones. I guess I learned not to trust them and go through all ammo before I load.


----------

